# Condo Charges



## andycastle (Mar 30, 2015)

Can anyone let me know the "average" condo charges in there part of the country.

I know this is "how longs a piece of string" but an indication would be helpful

Thanks


Andy


----------



## afrique (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm in Porto and pay €40.00 per month. It depends what you have to pay for really, if there is a swimming pool, tennis court, helipad etc then obviously you pay more. I am lucky, I have a lift!!!!


----------



## andycastle (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks for the info


----------

